# Help with tomatoes



## frankd4 (Oct 22, 2010)

My tomatoes get real big then they seem to crack, I cannot figure out what’s going on the plants seem healthy and they are putting out a ton of tomatoes, anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

While some types of tomatoes will be prone to cracking, many tomato varieties will crack if they get too much water when they are big and starting to ripen. Have you been getting a lot of rain this past week?


----------



## frankd4 (Oct 22, 2010)

I have auto irrigation system might be watering to much maybe


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Tomato Problem Solver | Aggie Horticulture an awesome website with full color pictures to diagnose & treat your tomato woes. Just click on the green text on the left.


----------



## frankd4 (Oct 22, 2010)

*Thanks*

thank you for the information it was very helpful.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Emerald said:


> While some types of tomatoes will be prone to cracking, many tomato varieties will crack if they get too much water when they are big and starting to ripen. Have you been getting a lot of rain this past week?


What Emerald said ...


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I’m in the too much water camp also. They like to be consistently moist, not dry, wet, dry, wet. I use a heavy mulch and give them a good, deep watering usually once a week or as needed in the summer. Even with care, mother nature can sometimes come along and crack a few. They are still tasty though!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Now when I get too many big green tomatoes that crack on me I pick them as soon as possible and I usually have some green tomatilla in the garden too, and some nice mild green chili's and I make a big batch of fire roasted green salsa. And I have even made green tomato ketchup I found all the recipes on line so I can't really recommend any certain one and I tend to tinker with them anyways.
or the old standby--fired green tomatoes!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

GREEN TOMATO RELISH...this one's so good, I eat it by itself!!

2 huge onions diced
8 cups green tomato diced
3 peppers (one red, one green, one orange)
2 tbsp celery seed
1 tbsp turmeric
3 cups sugar ..(2 1/2 for less juice)
3 cups vinegar (2 1/2 for less juice)
use sliced jalapeno peppers & juice to taste......play with it.

heat, boil for 10 minutes

Yield: I usually get less than 6 pints; adding to the amounts listed can get you a full 6 pints.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Emerald said:


> or the old standby--fired green tomatoes!


Oh man ... that sounds good.


----------

